
Show HN: Ghit.me – hit counter badges for GitHub - benwilber0
https://ghit.me/
======
fiatjaf
Does it really work? Because
[https://camo.githubusercontent.com/61a470c896d89cc50b78b606b...](https://camo.githubusercontent.com/61a470c896d89cc50b78b606b42c766d1afb0000/68747470733a2f2f676869742e6d652f62616467652e7376673f7265706f3d62656e77696c6265722f62617368696473)
images on GitHub READMEs are cached by GitHub.

~~~
fiatjaf
I guess refreshing the above link repeatedly answers the question: the images
are not cached, just proxied through camo.githubusercontent.com.

~~~
benwilber0
Yeah Github's proxy [1] respects Cache-Control headers, so it will just pass
through.

[1][https://github.com/atmos/camo](https://github.com/atmos/camo)

------
tomcam
...but why? I guess hit counters were cool in 1993 but Github has much more
meaningful data there on display already: forks, stars, PRs, etc. Not sure how
hit counters help?

~~~
benwilber0
People like to see how many "hits" their stuff gets, especially in real time.
Of course those other engagements are a lot more meaningful.

